

Humor: Just How Geeky Are You? - DanielBMarkham
http://www.justsayhi.com/bb/geek

======
davidw
> Ever lose your car keys and wish life had ctrl+f?

That's geeky? Real geeks start an incremental search with ctrl-s

------
dyu
Is it just me or does it take a long time after I click an answer for the next
question to come up?

~~~
DanielBMarkham
I saw that. Hopefully it's not doing a server hit for each question. That'd be
really crummy design work.

------
DanielBMarkham
I got a 99%

